
Dept of Veterans Affairs built most important medical computer system in history - SQL2219
https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/03/vista-computer-history-va-conspiracy-000367
======
gameshot911
Note this is from 2017, and the contract had since been awarded to Cerner.
Working at one of their competitors - Epic - myself, I can say I'm
disappointed with that decison. I really do think that a Epic offers the best
software in the industry, that it would have best-served the public, and that
after the whole project is said and done would have been price-competitive
with any alternative.

